# Project #11 - tony1928's stand



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

My first new project for this year is a cube stand for Tony. It's a 30"x30" cube, with the stand being 36" high. Doors on 2 faces as the stand will fit into a corner of the room, like Gary's. Here's the pics of the design.

Doors closed:










Doors opened:










No canopy on this one, which makes the build a lot easier. I have the frame halfway completed and will post pictures once it is finished.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Woohoo! I can't wait! Thanks Daniel!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, nice. I almost got the AquaRay's on sale during Boxing Day and would have had your build me a new canopy, but jammed out at the last second. Think I'll just live vicariously through Tony's build. Looking good.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Woohoo! I can't wait! Thanks Daniel!


No worries. I almost have Wilson's canopy completed. I posted progress shots of it in the other thread. Then I'll be solely on yours.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, nice. I almost got the AquaRay's on sale during Boxing Day and would have had your build me a new canopy, but jammed out at the last second. Think I'll just live vicariously through Tony's build. Looking good.


HAHA, the canopy for yours was a pain. Very happy Tony didn't want one like that.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm getting excited sensing a new tank project in the works. Look forward to the finished product and the stocking of shoals...in the words of Charles..."1000 cardinals".
Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> HAHA, the canopy for yours was a pain. Very happy Tony didn't want one like that.


C'mon! Tony doesn't want his very own 'Ninja' canopy?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hahaha, no ninja canopy. I have no canopy for my 400g anyway so I didn't see any sense in creating one for the cube. I like being able to easily access the top of the tank for maintenance. Also, with the acrylic cube, the opening to the tank is pretty small. Having to deal with that and a canopy opening would be a huge pita!



2wheelsx2 said:


> C'mon! Tony doesn't want his very own 'Ninja' canopy?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think the Aquaray's are still on sale! 



2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, nice. I almost got the AquaRay's on sale during Boxing Day and would have had your build me a new canopy, but jammed out at the last second. Think I'll just live vicariously through Tony's build. Looking good.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I think the Aquaray's are still on sale!


Stop tempting me Tony. I just finished hooking up my new toy from my Boxing Day spending. Pics will be up on my 46 bow front journal soon.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Frame finished today. Forgot to snap a photo. Will get one tomorrow. Had to get the canopy finished off or there would be more to see.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Forgot to upload the pictures. Here's the finished frame:



















I have gotten almost all the construction finished. Just need to tweak the doors a little and it will be ready for sanding and paint. Will try to get some pictures of the progress tomorrow.

Tony, if you can bring the controller downtown next week I can get it inserted into the door for you. Which door do you want it added into? You have 4 to choose from. LOL


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. Controller to be embedded facing outside? That would be sooooo cool. Wish I had done that.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the update Daniel. I will bring the controller with me to work and meet up with you one day next week. I'm thinking if I'm facing the cube, it'll be the right side door (door closest to you if you are staring right at the pic.)


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice. Controller to be embedded facing outside? That would be sooooo cool. Wish I had done that.


Yeah, facing out. Will be nice. I am thinking of doing the same thing when I make my next stand.



tony1928 said:


> Thanks for the update Daniel. I will bring the controller with me to work and meet up with you one day next week. I'm thinking if I'm facing the cube, it'll be the right side door (door closest to you if you are staring right at the pic.)


Ok, looking forward to seeing it mounted into the door.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Got the stand delivered tonight. Here's the finished product:

Doors closed









Doors open









I think mounting the controller in the door is a cool look.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

really nice Daniel


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Daniel for delivering it tonite. It looks awesome. Can't wait to start working on the setup over the next few days. Love the workmanship.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the black with white interior. Good idea on the lcd!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great finish Daniel. Might have to get you to put my controller in the door also.


----------

